# Ice Fish Porn 2021



## rippin lip

So glad that slush is gone!!!!! Great Sunday to be on the ice with great friends!!!!


----------



## rippin lip




----------



## rippin lip

17 gills, 5 specks, 1 walleye, 1 pike and lost count on the largemouths.


----------



## rippin lip

Spectacular afternoon with great friends!!!!


----------



## Petoskey

more jumbo fever


----------



## sureshot006

Petoskey said:


> View attachment 632245
> View attachment 632247
> 
> more jumbo fever


Diggin the landscape. Different.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

A few fro the past two weeks.


----------



## jstanley9798

Nothing better than seeing kids fishing with smiles on their faces! Great job out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lever4ever

Really enjoy seeing the young ones out fishing. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anita Dwink




----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Anita Dwink said:


> View attachment 632825


Nice! Waiting for yours!


----------



## homemadespud

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell

andyotto said:


> View attachment 626639
> View attachment 626637
> View attachment 626643
> View attachment 626641


Answers my questions about whether or not i should get up to alabaster for a few nights. How much ice is there ( know that spot)


----------



## andyotto

Grinnell said:


> Answers my questions about whether or not i should get up to alabaster for a few nights. How much ice is there ( know that spot)


There is no ice there now. It all blew out last Thursday night. The launch at the river is open.


----------



## Gillgitter

Not a giant, just a hair over 26" but caught on a Hali jig with a wax worm on 4# test.


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Few pics of ones on tipups and other in shanty


----------



## Smallie12

13.5" and the rest below from 1/22


----------



## rippin lip

Had a blast with the yeti man yesterday, we be Gettin Um!!!!


----------



## rippin lip




----------



## Mrfish989

Got my master angler. Almost 16"









Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smallie12

Nice hog! Would look good next to mine on the wall!


----------



## Drake

Love it !
Dad's fishing partner !

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

looking for gills on spring lake! Got bonus perch.
#pure Michigan fish again That’s my group I run. Thanks (if out of context just let me know)


----------



## Ieatshrooms

20 gills and a crappie tonight before the big snowstorm.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Ieatshrooms said:


> 20 gills and a crappie tonight before the big snowstorm.
> 
> View attachment 750591


Nice ones!


----------



## JitterBugg




----------



## Drake

JitterBugg said:


> View attachment 750654


Which lake ?
PM's ok !

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ollieboy

Just getting back into ice fishing after 10+ years & have been spoiled with access to a buddy’s private lake.

Anyone else in the Eaton/Jackson area with lake recommendations?


----------



## Smallie12

Limit from Saturday 10:30am til 8pm. All but a couple fish were taken on minnows in 7fow. No hot color as pink, white, gold, and green all took equal amounts of fish. I lost a decent 12-13" fish in the hole and one even bigger and managed to wet my arm trying to scoop it out of the hole to no avail. Biggest fish today was a 13.5" with another 8-10 in the 11.5-12.5" range. I landed a couple toothy critters too about 20" each and amazingly one had absolutely no coloration on it whatsoever and the other very little. It was really odd as if there is a new strain in the water as I've never caught a pike without great colors from this water. Bite was pretty consistent all day but once again petered out by an hour after dark. Wind was brutal this morning but my new sled pulled great through the snow and I was able to set up my big hub with no issues at all by myself. Back at it next weekend with Fri/Mon off. Debating a fish fry for the Super Bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Drake

Smallie12 said:


> Limit from Saturday 10:30am til 8pm. All but a couple fish were taken on minnows in 7fow. No hot color as pink, white, gold, and green all took equal amounts of fish. I lost a decent 12-13" fish in the hole and one even bigger and managed to wet my arm trying to scoop it out of the hole to no avail. Biggest fish today was a 13.5" with another 8-10 in the 11.5-12.5" range. I landed a couple toothy critters too about 20" each and amazingly one had absolutely no coloration on it whatsoever and the other very little. It was really odd as if there is a new strain in the water as I've never caught a pike without great colors from this water. Bite was pretty consistent all day but once again petered out by an hour after dark. Wind was brutal this morning but my new sled pulled great through the snow and I was able to set up my big hub with no issues at all by myself. Back at it next weekend with Fri/Mon off. Debating a fish fry for the Super Bowl tomorrow.


Super Bowl ? Fish Fry ?
I'll bring the beer !

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smallie12

Drake said:


> Super Bowl ? Fish Fry ?
> I'll bring the beer !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You're in!


----------



## Walley Gordo

Haven't targeted perch in a long time so this winter was the year to get back into them.


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## Mrfish989

Went back to swim again 12"- 13"









Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Drake

Smallie12 said:


> You're in!


You never told me where ..
All this beer to myself !

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smallie12

Drake said:


> You never told me where ..
> All this beer to myself !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry, all the fish is gone anyways, lol. 

We actually ended up having a variety of stuff including wings prepared on the smokeless grill (turned out great), venison burger cheese dip, shrimp cocktail, a 5 layer dip, salsa, and other snacky type things. 

By the way, totally impressed with the smokeless grill, the PowerXL one. That thing can make a mean variety of meals including breakfast on the nonstick griddle that comes with it. It can get up to about 500 degrees and totally comes apart so it is super easy to clean and it is smokeless for sure. I've done steaks to med/rare with no problem, kabobs, burgers, etc. As far as a kitchen gadget it took over #1 must have for sure for me and makes the air fryer we got an early candidate for retirement as I never really liked that thing. If you can grill on fire or gas and like it you will like this thing too if you don't already have one.


----------



## sureshot006

Saw some real pig perch under the ice today. Missed a giant... I thought it inhaled my whole minnow/spoon but somehow it didn't get hooked. Comparing to the ones I caught it was probably pushing 15". Also saw a giant pike. Had to be pushing 40".

Caught a LOT of perch (had to be over 100) but most were around 7". Ended up keeping 25, 8.5" up to a little over 12". The small ones were extremely active. The bigger ones would either come in and smack it or just cruise on by. Didn’t seem to be much looking.

Slab grabber with a red bead caught the bigger perch, though the giant hit a whole minnow on a Swedish pimple. Still kicking myself!


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Levelpebble Angler

My guess is cascade in Idaho. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Petoskey

jiggin is livin said:


> What state are you in? That pic with the mountains is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! I’m in Montana. That pic with the perch was at Holter Lake. I live in the Helena area and all the major lakes and reservoirs around here are connected to the Missouri River. Holter is always the last to freeze since it’s got the strongest current..but it’s the best fishing and most beautiful spot to fish! Here’s a couple shots from some of my other favorite spots to fish around here...


----------



## Petoskey

Levelpebble Angler said:


> My guess is cascade in Idaho. It's on my bucket list.


Not a bad guess! I most recently lived in north Idaho before I moved to Montana and Cascade is also on my bucket list. Great jumbo perch action over there and a beautiful lake


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Those pics make me want to start heading west. Wow that is a beautiful back drop to apparently some outstanding fishing. I'd trade my metro Detroit back drop for those mountains. Lol


----------



## Grinnell




----------



## Grinnell

Grinnell said:


> View attachment 753693


Tawas bay 4 pound test


----------



## Petoskey

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Those pics make me want to start heading west. Wow that is a beautiful back drop to apparently some outstanding fishing. I'd trade my metro Detroit back drop for those mountains. Lol


Hahah the views are great but man is the fishing tough out here some days! You really gotta work for them. Some great trout fishing but the perch and walleye don’t compare to what I was used to in Michigan. It took some getting used to and some acceptance that the fishing will never be comparable to the Great Lakes or our inland lakes but I’ve got no complaints - long, steady ice seasons and beautiful views!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I sometimes forget how spoiled we are here in the Detroit river/lake Erie area. The perch and walleye fishing has got to be some of the best if not _the_ best in the world also no slouch in the bass/pike/musky either. I also got the Huron river almost in my back yard so I get some steelhead action too. I don't think I'd trade my home waters for any other place. I do like traveling and experiencing places like those in your pics there.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Petoskey said:


> Hahah the views are great but man is the fishing tough out here some days! You really gotta work for them. Some great trout fishing but the perch and walleye don’t compare to what I was used to in Michigan. It took some getting used to and some acceptance that the fishing will never be comparable to the Great Lakes or our inland lakes but I’ve got no complaints - long, steady ice seasons and beautiful views!


I agree that we have it made here in Michigan. But man, how could you have a bad day of fishing with those views!?


----------



## Macs13

What a day, yesterday. I bought a spear and an adaptor for my dewalt. Cut a big hole. Dangled a big sucker. Didn't see a single predator. Lmao. 

The bluegill bite was amazing until about 4 o'clock when all of a sudden the current picked up and it got super cloudy. 

Funny thing happened - the wind was nuts. All of the flapping of the shanty moved my bucket. The bucket was over a hole (camera run down there). I didn't realize that part of the hole came uncovered and allowed many of my fish to escape including around 10 keeper gills and 2 of the 3 fat perch that I caught. 

The bite picked back up a half hour before dark. That's when a pack of coyotes got really vocal and really close and I realized that I'd forgotten my revolver and my headlamp in the truck and I was out there alone on melting ice. It was the fastest pack up I've ever pulled off.

Ice had a solid 4-6 inches of clear ice under a few inches of of junk and 4 inches of watery slush. Some hairy looking spots while walking across the lake.





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79

Couple fat Perch









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Few fatties from tonight. 15 total.


----------



## Petoskey

Good friend of mine from Missouri flew out to Montana and got him on some hogs. Also thumped some perch. For a Missouri boy he was a natural on the ice, didn’t lose a single bow at the hole! He caught a 21 and 24 incher


----------



## Anita Dwink

Martiny Chain Feb 27th.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

5 shy of an Erie limit, all caught between 9am and 1130 am on Thursday when I called off work to get on the ice one more time.


----------



## rippin lip

Took the nephew and Rose Francis out for there last trip of the year today.


----------



## thill

Got my PB last sat. Well over 10" and 3 others over 9". Beautiful day to boot!


----------



## Petoskey

thill said:


> Got my PB last sat. Well over 10" and 3 others over 9". Beautiful day to boot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 754858
> View attachment 754861


Heck I might even say that’s a little over 11! The lip of that gill is a little over the beginning of the tape measure. Nice slab!!!


----------



## Macs13

Highlights from last week's adventures on Portage in Jackson. I found some big perch, lots of gills, a handful of 12" crappie, and got my first speared fish!












































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gillgitter

thill said:


> Got my PB last sat. Well over 10" and 3 others over 9". Beautiful day to boot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 754858
> View attachment 754861


How do you like Panoptix?


----------



## chemo13

We did toss back some real nice fish. The fish we kept blew their bladders.






























Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill

Gillgitter said:


> How do you like Panoptix?


I love it! It is really incredible to be able to see what's happening within a 50-60 ft radius. You can change the settings to scan out to 100 ft but I feel you lose accuracy or detail when you get beyond 60 ft. Last Saturday I had big schools of active bluegills moving around. Once I located them I'd catch 1 or 2 and they would move on. It was almost unfair to be able to see exactly where they went and set up on top of them until they moved again. I literally chased them around picking away 1-2 at a time until they finally settled in below us from 5pm till dark. Even more unfair to see fish 50 ft away and have a buddy walk in that direction to drill a hole and be able to see the auger shaft poke through the ice 50 ft away and be able to confirm that he is on the right spot or not. 

The ice bundle is a big unit to carry around. I'm still nursing a bum arm so I would have to take two trips to change locations each time. I'd move my bucket and rods then move the ice bundle and scoop. I would also have to drill two holes at each spot I wanted to fish because the pole/ducer is so large it would get annoying to try to fish out of the same hole. 

Marking suspended fish or structure is amazing. Marking bottom hugging gills or perch from 20-60 ft out is not as easy. Definitely doable but sometimes you set up on what you might think is perch and it's either rock bass or nothing at all. I've had the unit for a year now and I'm still learning different features and settings. It's also pretty sweet on open water. I mount the ducer on the shaft of my trolling motor and have the unit mounted on the bow. The cable is a pain in the butt to deal with, but still doable. More than a few times I've mark a fish 30 ft or further away and watched my spinner bait or jig work it's way right to it and catch it. Video game fishing at its finest. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Gillgitter

I'd love to take one for a test drive some day. My worry is will it make fishing to easy. LOL

Is that the "live scope"?


----------



## thill

Gillgitter said:


> I'd love to take one for a test drive some day. My worry is will it make fishing to easy. LOL
> 
> Is that the "live scope"?


Yes live scope. 

The closest I could come to a test drive was watching countless youtube videos on them. 

This one has some great footage of the live scope in action.


----------



## Gillgitter

My home lake the Perch sit right on the bottom in 25-50 feet of water. Would it pick those up?


----------



## thill

Gillgitter said:


> My home lake the Perch sit right on the bottom in 25-50 feet of water. Would it pick those up?


 Yes but it would be challenging to mark perch on bottom the further away they are. If they're within 15 ft any direction it shouldn't be a problem. Any further away and you might not see them unless they break from the bottom or are stacked up. The touch screen works just like a smart phone for zooming in, even 50 +ft away. I'm still learning so there may be different settings you can adjust to help find bottom hugging fish.


----------



## Gillgitter

thill said:


> Yes but it would be challenging to mark perch on bottom the further away they are. If they're within 15 ft any direction it shouldn't be a problem. Any further away and you might not see them unless they break from the bottom or are stacked up. The touch screen works just like a smart phone for zooming in, even 50 +ft away. I'm still learning so there may be different settings you can adjust to help find bottom hugging fish.


Thanks. Maybe if I hit the lotto. LOL


----------



## chemo13

I was using my forward imaging and noted a pod of fish 30' away from my hole. So I walked over 30' and drilled right over them. Turned out to be dink gills. 
Here is something really cool that happened to me last Saturday. I was jigging in 30' of water and didn't see anything exciting so I started reeling up my jig. Then I see a red blob moving in real time zooming up from the bottom to chase my jig which was at 15'. So I paused for a second and a 10" perch smacked that jig. It was like watching a move with incoming missiles coming in on a screen.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

thill said:


> I love it! It is really incredible to be able to see what's happening within a 50-60 ft radius. You can change the settings to scan out to 100 ft but I feel you lose accuracy or detail when you get beyond 60 ft. Last Saturday I had big schools of active bluegills moving around. Once I located them I'd catch 1 or 2 and they would move on. It was almost unfair to be able to see exactly where they went and set up on top of them until they moved again. I literally chased them around picking away 1-2 at a time until they finally settled in below us from 5pm till dark. Even more unfair to see fish 50 ft away and have a buddy walk in that direction to drill a hole and be able to see the auger shaft poke through the ice 50 ft away and be able to confirm that he is on the right spot or not.
> 
> The ice bundle is a big unit to carry around. I'm still nursing a bum arm so I would have to take two trips to change locations each time. I'd move my bucket and rods then move the ice bundle and scoop. I would also have to drill two holes at each spot I wanted to fish because the pole/ducer is so large it would get annoying to try to fish out of the same hole.
> 
> Marking suspended fish or structure is amazing. Marking bottom hugging gills or perch from 20-60 ft out is not as easy. Definitely doable but sometimes you set up on what you might think is perch and it's either rock bass or nothing at all. I've had the unit for a year now and I'm still learning different features and settings. It's also pretty sweet on open water. I mount the ducer on the shaft of my trolling motor and have the unit mounted on the bow. The cable is a pain in the butt to deal with, but still doable. More than a few times I've mark a fish 30 ft or further away and watched my spinner bait or jig work it's way right to it and catch it. Video game fishing at its finest. Buy once, cry once.


I just looked that thing up and WOW is it expensive! Sounds like an awesome tool, though. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gillgitter

Macs13 said:


> I just looked that thing up and WOW is it expensive! Sounds like an awesome tool, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'll be honest. I'm sure if I wanted one I could find a way to afford one. What I'm afraid of is it taking some of the fun out of fishing. I'm thinking about it though....


----------



## Macs13

Gillgitter said:


> I'll be honest. I'm sure if I wanted one I could find a way to afford one. What I'm afraid of is it taking some of the fun out of fishing. I'm thinking about it though....


Haha. I'm trying not to admit that I feel the same. Once I get fixated on a new piece of fishing equipment, I have a hard time not buying it. 

Personally, the fun of fishing is in figuring out the bite and catching them. Finding them frustrates me. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Went up north for some last ice panfish. Caught a few real nice sunfish during daylight then went after crappie. We almost gave up after an hour of nothing after dark and then they turned on out of nowhere. Between 3 of us we kept 50 in the 8-9" range with a couple up to 11". Will give it one more go tomorrow.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Today we both limited in 2 hrs. Last time out for us.


----------

